# Coming soon: 10MFAN THUNDERCRACK slimmer body high baffle HR powerhouse tenor mouthpiece



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I am VERY happy to announce that I will soon be offering my first category 4 tenor mouthpiece!

This is a high baffle, brighter, powerhouse, balls to the wall mouthpiece!
It is the tenor version of my big new alto hit, the Supernova.
This is my first Category 4 hr mouthpiece for the tenor guys!

I am making this piece thinner because that’s what the tenor guys have requested from me for this bright powerhouse piece.
So you will be able to use ligatures that fit hard rubber alto mouthpieces on it.
This is a piece with incredible altissimo, and lots of brightness and power!

For the guys that love my Chameleon and can get the warmth and punch, with brights and power from that, stay with that piece.
For the guys that have tried the Chameleon and need something more over the top with more brightness, even more freedom in the blow, and more cut in the sound, this new mouthpiece is IT!!!!
This is a balls to the wall player that is vibrant, powerful, bright, and punchy, with body!!!

This is designed for that specific thing!
I’m a big Bruce Springsteen fan and he’s got a song title that fits how I feel about this mouthpiece, so that’s the name for it, It’s like a crack of thunder when you blow through this piece,
Thus the name:

*The 10MFAN Thundercrack*

It’s my first slimmer body tenor mouthpiece as I know that the guys who play this style piece, typically play metal….so I wanted to make sure they had something that wasn’t like a full sized hard rubber tenor mouthpiece for this screamer.
It’s not super thin like a Guardala, because I know a lot of people who don’t enjoy that, so I put a lot of thought into this, and it is the size of an alto beak and body diameter.
Anyone who plays a hard rubber alto piece will feel very comfortable with the sizing. I’m really glad I went this route.
I’m so excited about this I can’t even tell you. Keep your eyes open, Brian Powell will have the latest iteration this coming week, More news to come shortly…..

All the best, Mark


----------



## pumseig (Aug 3, 2005)

Besides the thinner profile, how will this differ from your Boss mouthpiece?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

pumseig said:


> Besides the thinner profile, how will this differ from your Boss mouthpiece?


Hi,
It has a different height, length, and shape baffle, a different chamber, etc. than The Boss had.
The Boss metal had a bigger chamber because that’s what I was going for with that piece, but the Thundercrack chamber will be tighter so the sound is more direct and in front of you more. This is what I have gotten for requests, so I’ve listened and gone this route.
REALLY happy to make this piece available. The facing curve on the Boss was very long. A lot of people thought it was a little too long so we will still have a long curve but not as long as the Boss had. Intonation and control are far better for me on the Thundercrack. Tighter sounding and feeling, and not as spread like The Boss. The Boss was a more “big open feeling type of piece”, and I have gone for something different here.
If the curve gets super long, it can start to feel a little wild and the intonation can feel too loose and harder to control. Some players felt that way about The Boss so we’ve taken all that into account. 🎷🎷🎷❤
It’s a different design and concept than the Boss. More tight and more direct.


----------



## Sax Panther (Jul 31, 2016)

Love the name!


----------



## vbluesman (May 3, 2012)

10mfan said:


> Hi,
> It has a different height, length, and shape baffle, a different chamber, etc. than The Boss had.
> The Boss metal had a bigger chamber because that’s what I was going for with that piece, but the Thundercrack chamber will be tighter so the sound is more direct and in front of you more. This is what I have gotten for requests, so I’ve listened and gone this route.
> REALLY happy to make this piece available. The facing curve on the Boss was very long. A lot of people thought it was a little too long so we will still have a long curve but not as long as the Boss had. Intonation and control are far better for me on the Thundercrack. Tighter sounding and feeling, and not spread like The Boss. The Boss was a more “big open feeling type of piece”, and I have gone for something totally different here.
> ...





10mfan said:


> I am VERY happy to announce that I will soon be offering my first category 4 tenor mouthpiece!
> 
> This is a high baffle, bright, powerhouse, balls to the wall mouthpiece!
> It is the tenor version of my big new alto hit, the Supernova.
> ...


You've caught my attention...


----------



## pumseig (Aug 3, 2005)

Mark, when you say "thinner" does that mean it will be similar to the Morgan Excalibur in size?


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Post some pictures, inside and out, when you can.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Congrats, Mark.

I gotta say when I see a Cat 4 coming out of Florida, I get a lil‘ concerned.

Why not call it “Hurricane”?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi guys, I’ll post pictures once I have them. Brian is working on the latest iteration, and I think this will be it. I don’t have any more information at the moment but I certainly will update once I do.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

THUNDERCRACK! That sounds intense! "What mouthpiece do you play on?" THUNDERCRACK! Sounds interesting..........


----------



## Saxophone Strange (Jun 19, 2009)

I personally can’t stop thinking of the scene from the Shazam! movie… check around the :42 second mark.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Release the kraken.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

You guys are the best! I can’t wait to put this mouthpiece out!


----------



## clodius (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey Mark
I love the Celebration piece with my Zephyr tenor, but when I get out my Buescher 400 I usually want to go beast mode and I put on my Lakey Jazz 6*3 piece.
How would you compare the Thundercrack to the Lakey?

thanks


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi,
So glad you are loving the Celebration!!!

No comparison with the Lakeys. 
The Thundercrack is fuller, way more vibrant, more powerful, louder, brighter, and far superior altissimo. 
It’s made from the same killer German bar stock hr I use on my other pieces, so it’s very resonant.
The Lakey has a tinier chamber. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Saxophone Strange said:


> I personally can’t stop thinking of the scene from the Shazam! movie… check around the :42 second mark.


LOL. Never saw the movie, but I chose the name from a great classic Springsteen song.

The Supernova was also taken from Springsteens classic ”It’s hard to be a saint in the city” classic.


----------



## soprano (May 14, 2010)

Such a great name 
I have dukoff, jambo java and RPC. 
How can they compare with you new great product
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi, thank you very much. The best thing is that if I OK the final iteration that is with Brian right now, Its better balanced than a super power chamber for me, more brights than an RPC. and more body then a jumbo Java, for me. It’s all subjective, but that’s how I hear it. When I have sound clips, I will post. Thank you all for your beautiful support, always!


----------



## Saxophone Strange (Jun 19, 2009)

Just so I am clear, you mention Alto sized barrel (which is awesome by the way). Are you saying not dissimilarly to the Morgan Excalibur pieces of old that used alto sizes? I know some ligatures like the Winslow's, my favorites, used a special numbering to identify barrel variance and more do not. I would even ask with something more "mainstream" like the Ishimori Woodstone ligatures. Is there a particular size that would fit with one of those. I just ask because of understanding my own preference in size but also to be helpful to others. 

Thanks


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

It’s been so long since I’ve seen the Morgan Excalibur mouthpiece to be honest with you. No idea how it compares to that size wise. I don’t use other pieces as models to start with. I just do my own thing from the get-go. I really have no idea how it compares to that in terms of size. In terms of Ligatures, let me see how this next iteration comes out and I will get it gback from Brian and if it’s a go,
This post is really just a heads up for everyone that this piece will be coming out soon. Once I have ok’d the final prototype, which I am hoping is the one with Brian right now, I will get you more info. Thanks guys


----------



## craigmultireedguy (Apr 29, 2011)

Holy cow!!! My mouth is - metaphorically, of course - watering at the thought of this piece!

The excalibur is the width of a typical alto mouthpiece, I believe, by the way, just like a hard rubber Berg.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*Update:*

I talked to Brian Powell in depth today about the new Thundercrack tenor mouthpiece that he just worked on today, and he said it’s superb, but he wants me to check to see if I want it a little brighter and freer than it is right now.
He likes the slimmer body for this style piece also, and it will fit alto ligatures like my alto pieces use. The powerhouse tenor players use a lot of metal pieces, so he said this should be incredibly popular due to the size and playability. He said the size is actually more comfortable than using a metal mouthpiece. He said it does an amazing job for what it was designed to do, and said this will be a VERY desirable piece for the tenor players who like to RIP IT, and want hard rubber instead of metal.

I will be offering these sizes for this piece. Slightly different than my other tenor pieces, because these seem to be the popular sizes for this type of piece:

7*——.105
8———.110
8*———.115
9————.120


** If I get enough people asking for a 9* tip opening, we will add that.**


----------



## craigmultireedguy (Apr 29, 2011)

Is it too early to ask to be put on the list (For an 8*)? 😃


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, you won’t be first on the list but you are in the top 10, and I promise you’ll get one of the eight stars from the first group that are made, for sure!

I’ll be putting up a pre-order when I have determined it’s perfect. Hope you are well my friend!
Thank you.


----------



## Mikeysaxcat (Apr 14, 2003)

Sounds AWESOME MAN!!!! THE NAME IS ON POINT. Thundercracker ufffff. Cant wait to try it out.!!!! Best wishes everyone.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Mikeysaxcat said:


> Sounds AWESOME MAN!!!! THE NAME IS ON POINT. Thundercracker ufffff. Cant wait to try it out.!!!! Best wishes everyone.


You will love this!
Can’t wait for you to get yours once the first group gets completed.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Pics.
It fits alto ligatures and feels fantastic in the mouth! Just like an alto mouthpiece. Very comfortable! Step baffle with a roll over at the end.


----------



## BariMelt (Jul 15, 2003)

Mark,
Why do you do this to me?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

❤❤❤🎷🎷🎷🎷
😄😄😄😄😄


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Thundercrack. If this was the 80's that name would be poison.


----------

